
Ask HN: What's an effective study approach for SICP? - gjvc
What&#x27;s the best approach to learn from SICP?  I&#x27;m reading through it once without doing the exercises, and once complete, will make a second reading, doing the exercises.  Anyone got any other hints?<p>[1] SICP https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Structure_and_Interpretation_of_Computer_Programs<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mitpress.mit.edu&#x2F;sites&#x2F;default&#x2F;files&#x2F;sicp&#x2F;index.html
======
abdullahkhalids
You are doing yourself a disservice by reading ahead before doing the the
exercises, because you will spoil for yourself the answers to many of those
exercises. Read it once, and do the exercises as you go along.

------
obstacle1
99% of the value is in the exercises. I would re-think the strategy of a first
read-through without the exercises and spend the time to do the exercises.

------
zerr
Watch the video lectures?

~~~
HNLurker2
Do people even read it?

------
ffwacom
Just read the thing. It’s short.

